# Undersized Router bits for Plywood.



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Very good info: thanks


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

That's good to know…

Can we really rely on the plywood being those sizes? I thought I read/heard that the ply can be any ole size… (??)


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a set and they seem to fit 99% of the time. I made a small test block out of a scrap piece of plywood that I use as a gauge to check a piece of plywood.

It seems that the few times that the bits were not a first time fit, the plywood was a bit too thick. All it took was a little sanding along the edge that would go into the dadoe and it was good to go!

I would also strongly recommend this set for anyone that does an appreciable amount of cabinet work.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I've just done a project using two different "brands" of 3/4" birch plywood. The Chinese stuff measures .686" and the American is .730.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

It's nice to have a set of those around.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I have to agree with 8iowa. I have noticed a large variation in plywood thicknesses- both from the country of origin and also hardwood veneered compared to construction grade (A-C).

Lew


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Whiteside bits are the best!


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

lew:

An important point to consider; when making hundreds of thousands of 4×8 sheets, the difference between .686 and .730 represents big $$$$$$$.


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a whole bunch of Whiteside bits. The hold a edge better than any other noncomercial bits that I have. I bought my undersized bits one at a time, I did not know that Whiteside was offering them as a set. That is good to know.


----------

